# Camber for 2003 gti 1.8t



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

how much negative camber do you run in the front? 

car:2003 vw gti 1.8t, coilovers, f+r sway bars, roll cage, polyurathane bushings, upper and lower front strut bar


----------



## Brodiekagstar (Apr 14, 2004)

I dont think you really can unless you get new upper strut mounts or some ball joint extender things.


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.h2sport.com/products.php?productid=2 

Probably your best bet for getting more camber in the front of a mk4. If you are just running on the street I wouldnt bother tho, just get a good wheel alignment and have fun


----------

